
Photos of Kilauea's Lava Fissures on Hawaii's Big Island - samsolomon
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2018/05/photos-of-kilaueas-newest-lava-fissures-on-hawaiis-big-island/559751/?single_page=true
======
frogperson
So what happens to all this lava? Does someone haul it away and rebuild the
roads, or are those neighborhoods just abandoned?

